# Salt Fork Info?



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

With the warm weather I was planning to try fishing Salt Fork on 12/30/06 by boat.

Has anyone been out on the lake fishing lately?

Any info on the lake temperature? Anything biting? Saugeye? Crappie? etc...

Thanks for any help?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

The last time I was on there was 12/23. Fished from 9:30 am to dark. Got 3 keeper eyes,biggest was 19 inches. All of them came on vibes.Fished all day then right at dark got the 3 in 10 minutes.If you run across the right school of shad you can catch a limit in no time. Some guys get nothing and others get limits.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Tim.

I will post how I do on the lake next week.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

BABS, did you get out sat.? Wife and I will be out sun. morning looking for eye or crappie, any reports? Fishing out of a 12' V w/ trolling motor, but have graph and can put in anywhere!  Anybody catching anything out there? or is everybody out [email protected] :!


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I Wall I,

I fished from 11AM-3:30PM near the Cabins. Saugeye fishing was slow. My guess would be because it was sunny?

I managed to catch about 20-25 Crappie from 2-3PM. Most were 8-10" with a few in the 10-12" range. I lost one that had to be 14-15" at the side of the boat. The Crappie fishing really started to pick up after 3PM when the wind picked up. The action from the waves seemed to turn the fish on. All fish released to grow and catch another day.

I caught alot more Crappie then I expected for this time of the year even with the warmer temperatures. Lets hope the winter continues like it has to date. Water temperature was between 42-44 degrees.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

My cousin and I are heading out tomorrow afternoon for some crappies and towards evening trying for some walleye. We caught over 50 crappies on christmas eve and had a blast! I'll post on how we do.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Didn't make it to Salt Fork, stayed closer to home, got a 13 1/2" crappie, smallmouth and largemouth bass,a few bluegill. All came on chart. twisters fished slow on the bottom,12-15' of water. Hit another gravel pit today, got 3 bass, lost another. All were caught on clear twisters. Water was clear and 41 degrees.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Just got back and trying to thaw out! Pretty cold out there but we managed to bring home 34 keeper crappie and 1 saugeye. Also, I hooked onto a musky that I fought for over 20 minutes before he took me into some brush and made me his bitch! Great fun and a good day to start out the new year!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Crawl
Good job on the crappies. Where abouts did you get the crappies. Depths and such. Not your honey hole
Tim


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

10' to 16' ft of water over brushpiles-slip bobber rig with minnows.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Got some screening to do this morning then I might give it a shot this afternoon.
Tim


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

I made it out again saturday and caught another big stringer of crappies. they were pretty agressive and you had no doubt when you were getting a bite.
Tried for some walleyes and saugeyes with no luck. I was marking big schools of shad in 25' to 35' of water with fish underneath them but could not get a strike! Thank gawd for crappies!


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

CRAWL;

Good to hear that the CRAPPIE are still biting.

If you don't mind me asking would you be willing to share the general area you were fishing. I am not looking for a specific spot per se but I was wondering if you were fishing in the northern/southern part of the lake, SKI/No Wake zones, deep/shallow water, etc...

I was thinking about hitting the lake this weekend depending on the weather.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Hornet (Feb 27, 2006)

I believe he said 10 to 16 feet.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Hornet.

I missed his answer.

I will be down to the lake the weekend of 2/10/07. 

Hopefully, there will be some ice so I can try my new under water camera. If the ice is not safe to go out on I will try around the docks.

I will post how I do.


----------

